# Dados de Mysql para Internet - Tempo (quase) Real



## Hugo RSF (15 Mai 2012 às 12:01)

Vivam, já há algum tempo que não postava aqui no forum, mas venho com regularidade ler o que se anda a passar...

Desta feita preciso de ajuda no sentido de saber que formas existem de colocar dados online, lidos em tempo real de uma BD em Mysql.

Andei a investigar o WU Graphs e há estações portuguesas que o usam, mas não consigo perceber como é que vai buscar a informação ao mysql se nem se configura a tabela onde estão os dados... (como é que o programa sabe onde ir buscar os dados?...

De momento estamos unicamente a falar de temperatura, mas de 5 sensores!

Que outras alternativas existem?
já agora, esses sites de weather permitem em tempo real receber dados de mysql?


----------



## Fil (17 Mai 2012 às 01:44)

Podes usar o WU Graphs, no ficheiro de configuração (WUG-settings.php) tem lá uma variável chamada "$dbtable" onde colocas a tabela onde tens os dados.


----------



## Hugo RSF (17 Mai 2012 às 09:17)

Já andei às voltas com o WU Graphs, mas a minha dúvida é que não encontro em nenhum lado o local para inserir o nome da tabela (ok, pode ser essa variável, tenho de ver melhor) nem o nome dos campos. como é que o programa sabe onde vai buscar as informações?

Ou a tabela tem de ter um nome e uma estrutura já definida? Se sim onde posso consultar essa estrutura?


De qualquer forma e entretanto já consegui. Usei o que usa o WU Graphs (Jquery e Highcharts) mas tive de fazer tudo a mão ainda com PHP e Mysql...


----------

